# What's Dis 2



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

???????


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

looks like nothing.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

It's like an old Bryant 3 pole porcelain fuse bank. 

Keep it!


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

A double (AA) battery charger


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Theriot said:


> A double (AA) battery charger


 


@250 volts? 

That's gonna get interesting


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

No longer used.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

A poorly taken picture.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Actually its old residential K&T fuse block with the fused neutral setup.:thumbsup: Read THIS article.:thumbsup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

The service in Cletis' trailer? Oh sorry "Moblile Home" oops "Manufactured housing" :laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*...*



electricmanscott said:


> The service in Cletis' trailer? Oh sorry "Moblile Home" oops "Manufactured housing" :laughing:


:001_huh::icon_redface::thumbup1:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

old old bryant fuse block...outta an old factory?


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

I think most of us know what it is !
But has any one seen one in use ?
I suspect there would not be many still in use,
but there might be some still out there !

I have seen some old switchboards,
but not one like that !


----------



## Jono89 (Dec 21, 2011)

Haha I've seen quite a few of those in use


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

The_Modifier said:


> Actually its old residential K&T fuse block with the fused neutral setup.:thumbsup: Read THIS article.:thumbsup:


I especially like figure 10.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

dmxtothemax said:


> I think most of us know what it is !
> But has any one seen one in use ?
> I suspect there would not be many still in use,
> but there might be some still out there !
> ...


I demoed one out of a house that was built in 1914 last December. Beautiful piece of work, and still functioned just fine. The only problem was it was backfed about 4 times, miraculously without causing a short circuit, so I got bit when I didn't do my due diligence of checking each branch circuit to ground. Learned my lesson on that one. I wish I had snapped some pictures of it.


----------

